# Do you have a piece of jewellery you always wear?



## Lucy (Jul 26, 2009)

My mum ALWAYS wears her (not wedding) rings on each hand she sleeps, bathes and just lives with them on lol, they never come off! and every morning she always puts on the same necklace, whereas i change my jewellery everyday to match my outfit. i guess it's because the jewellery my mum wears has huge sentimental value and most of mine is costume jewellery...it would be nice to own something so special i wore it everyday.

Does anyone else do this, have one or two pieces that they always wear or even sleep in? Don't you ever get bored of it?


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 26, 2009)

I have several pieces.

I have a tiffany necklace and a matching bracelet that I wear all the time, tiny diamond studs, and a gold signet ring.

I pretty much never change my jewellery.

Oh, I always have a belly button ring in too, lol!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a fair amount of 'real' jewellery as well as costume jewellery, but I wear my real stuff more often than costume jewellery.

I have been wearing a particular ring since I was 16, I'm now 21. It was a gift for my 16th birthday. It's gold, has an emerald cut blue topaz with 2 little diamonds on either side. I'll see if I can find a photo. An older style ring choice for a 16 year old I know, but I loved it and still do.







I've also been wearing my tiffanys jewellery pretty much every day since my birthday.

this bracelet and the matching necklace


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 26, 2009)

those are gorgeous B!

I forgot to say, my signet ring is a child's one, I've worn it every day since I was 11. It was a gift from my grandad, and I absolutely love it, even though people mistake it for a wedding ring sometimes.

The necklace was a christmas present last year, and the bracelet was a graduation gift.

The earrings I sometimes swap with pearl studs, both pairs were birthday gifts





I don't get bored of them, because my other things are not as good quality. I love the way that my 'real' jewellery makes me feel


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 26, 2009)

Up until I got my tiff bracelet, I used to wear a gold signet ring too, one I had been wearing since I was 8 (obviously, resized as i got older) though because my bracelet is silver, the gold looked tacky with it, one ring, the one I posted above looks fine wirth the bracelet, but any more than one clashes. It's a shame as I have several really nice dress rings.

Before my tiff bracelet, I wore this one all the time.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 26, 2009)

I used to have that exact one in silver!

haha, my signet ring hasn't ever been resized, my fingers are really small - when I first got it, I wore it on my index finger, but now it's on my ring finger, so not much change.

I love all these pics, so pretty!


----------



## Lucy (Jul 26, 2009)

aww bec that ring is gorgeous! and i love the tiffany.

see the most expensive jewellery i own is probably a pair of pearl and platinum earrings, but they're studs and i wear a lot more dangly earrings, i feel like they're a bit plain!

i'd love to have a nice ring like that to wear all the time, something small like that will go with every outfit!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 26, 2009)

My Aerosmith pendant, I guarantee that in pretty much every picture of me I can find I'm wearing it!

I never have less than two sets of Aerosmith Wings on me! haha

&gt;&gt;OBSESSED MUCH&lt;&lt;


----------



## magosienne (Jul 27, 2009)

Yup, i always wear the same jewellery, i have real jewelry as well as costume jewelry, but i always go back to my silver necklaces with celtic designs. I have a triskell and the one i'm wearing as i'm writing this :


----------



## Karren (Jul 27, 2009)

I almost always wear a large gold bracelet when I go out.. It just fits so nice and I feel naked without it..


----------



## Chaeli (Jul 27, 2009)

Just my belly ring. Everything else is subject to change without warning.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 27, 2009)

I always to forget to put my wedding rings on but I always have this cheap silver necklace on that I've had for maybe two years. I used to wear one of those thin chains with my name on it but quit wearing it when my son was a little older and always tried to pull on it. I wear this one bc I don't care if it breaks and if you see it in my photos, he has broken it once already and I had to attached it to the round end as oppose to the clasp lol. I care too much for my other necklace for him to destroy it, it was my husband's first christmas present!


----------



## Karren (Jul 27, 2009)

Ohh yeah... Thanks for the reminder.. I have never removed my wedding ring for more than a few minutes.. So its always there..


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't have mine one now lol. Since I work with customers all day, I've gotten into the habit of using a hand sanitizer after each client and I hate the wet feeling of my rings sliding off constantly.


----------



## Karren (Jul 27, 2009)

My class ring does that too.. My second one.. Lost the first one decades ago..

I should probably take my wedding ring off more than I do.. For safety's sake.. Got it caught between two electical contacts while working on the car and about fried my finger! Lol.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 27, 2009)

I always wear my wedding ring, my silver thumb ring and my silver and blue topaz heart ring.

Tongue stud and belly ring too. Not sure if those count or no lol


----------



## Killah Kitty (Aug 11, 2009)

I always wear a white gold ring that has three sapphires (my birthstone) and a few diamonds in it. It was a present from my uncle. I wear it on my ring finger and I kind of prefer that random guys think it's an engagement ring... lol I've used that line a few times





I have a few necklaces that I'm always wearing but most often it's my gold chain with a small Libra pendant on it. I love how it's just the perfect length and the Libra pendant was a present from my grandma.

I usually leave these two pieces on for days or weeks... through sleeping and showering and everything else lol. It might be that I'm a bit lazy too... these pieces mean something to me and I don't have to think about accessories... I'm already wearing them lol





Oh how could I forget? I'm always wearing a pair of gold diamond stud earrings. Another present from my grandma. These never leave my ears... I love them. I'm not a fan of dangling earrings anyway. I think they are beautiful but they always get caught up in my curly hair. I only wear different earrings if it's a special occasion.

And my belly button and tongue rings are always in and usually always the same as well but I'm sure I've rambled enough lol I'll try come back with some pictures. Love my jewellery


----------



## magosienne (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol, i wear mine while sleeping and showering too. Glad i'm not the only one ! (although someone once told me i should avoid wearing my silvers under the shower, hte only ones i have to clean are those i don't wear).


----------



## -Chelsey- (Aug 11, 2009)

My promise ring from my boyfriend, I feel weird when I don't have it on.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 11, 2009)

I always wear my promise ring, and (when I go out) my watch:






Other than that, my jewelry changes with what I'm wearing.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 11, 2009)

when you guys say promise ring, do you mean a ring that isn't an engagement ring, that a partner bought you?

or some kind of celibacy ring/self-promise ring?

I promised myself that if I turn 30 and still dont have a long term partner, that i would buy myself a pink diamond ring in place of an engagement ring, just a reminder to myself that you can always trust and love yourself, even if everyone else lets you down.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif when you guys say promise ring, do you mean a ring that isn't an engagement ring, that a partner bought you?
or some kind of celibacy ring/self-promise ring?

I promised myself that if I turn 30 and still dont have a long term partner, that i would buy myself a pink diamond ring in place of an engagement ring, just a reminder to myself that you can always trust and love yourself, even if everyone else lets you down.

Well, mine is a celibacy ring. But, yeah, it can also be a ring between partners that are serious but not engaged.


----------



## viaddress (Nov 10, 2009)

i really like these but i haven't.


----------



## chad (Jan 6, 2010)

oh yes! i have one diamond stud on my left ear (on the upper bone) which i never take off even if wear other pieces. it used to be a part of my mom's antique white gold earrings. been wearing it for about five years now i think and will be wearing it till my last breath.


----------



## barunica (Jan 23, 2010)

before i wear chain with cross, but now i'm agnostic so i don't wear that anymore


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 16, 2010)

I always wear my diamond and platinum cross, and diamond stud earrings. They rarely come off. I do change my earring once in awhile when I'm going out for the night.


----------



## margaret28 (Feb 18, 2010)

i always wear my cute beaded pearl bracelets that i got from willowbeeaccessories.com.. besides that, i have my scrunchies and my bright pink necklace


----------



## Cipriana (Mar 13, 2010)

No, I actually prefer to be completely free of any shackles and bonds.. tragic as that may sound haha

I don't particularly enjoy the feel of rings, bracelets and necklaces... and don't get me started on watches! Horrible!





I will wear jewelry on occasion, when I feel like it. I have some gorgeous family jewelry that I treasure, and a few beautiful gifts from my parents and ex lovers, but I do not wear them that often.

Also, I feel less is definitely more when it comes to jewelry.


----------



## heartofdarkness (Mar 13, 2010)

The only jewellery I never remove is my tongue bar, and my belly bar.

I have loads of necklaces, chokers, wristbands and so on, and sometimes I wear them, but sometimes not. I have loads of earrings too, mainly silver studs, but I no longer have pierced ears and so am unable to wear them


----------



## missmaymay (Jun 15, 2010)

I always wear this butterfly necklace my boyfriend got me. Even in the shower! lol. He thinks it's gross, but I still wear it.


----------



## Kraezinsane (Jun 15, 2010)

I actually have 6 pieces I wear 24/7.. I have 3 rings, two bracelets, and a necklace. My boyfriend isn't into big costume jewelery and even if I knew how to wear it I probably wouldn't replace my things


----------



## iLoveFrontcover (Jul 15, 2010)

my favourite necklace out of about 500 costume ones lol.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 15, 2010)

I have 2 earrings in 1 ear. My necklace with a diamond pendant, my wedding ring and anniversary ring and a bracelet made of plastic beads that my daughter made. I don't take these off.


----------



## alicabacon (Sep 29, 2010)

i have gold ring, which i never take off .

and i have set of pendent and tops which are having square diamond.

and ya my ring too....

i never get bored of it. I like real one.

Very occasionally i put on something else or custom jewelery.


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 29, 2010)

OMG that is so beautiful iLoveFrontcover! Me want.

I have a mickey mouse necklace with sparkly crustaceans and a heart right below it. My boyfriend lives in LA and travels to Disneyland all the time. Lucky.


----------



## chevychick (Sep 29, 2010)

My engagement ring, a ring my Dad got me and my black leather bracelet. I will never leave the house without them!


----------



## llehsal (Sep 29, 2010)

I always wear a simple silver ring with my birthstone in it (Peridot). I don't ever take it off.


----------



## bellagia (Sep 29, 2010)

I always wear my wedding ring and engagement ring and a ring my grandma gave me before my wedding. I change everything else every so often. Depends on what piece of jewelry I am obsessed with at that moment.


----------



## BombDiggity (Sep 29, 2010)

I Have a silver hoop in the cartlage on my left ear and my nose ring.. But I don't think that stuff really counts lol

Other then that though, I have a stainless steel ring with stars all over it on my right ring finger.. My boyfriend got it engraved with our names - It was his ring he gave to me, so its the wrong size lol, I only wear it during the day so it doesn't slip off when I'm sleeping

I also wear a Silver necklace with an Ace card pendant on it (its not the real size of a card its probably only 1"x1.5") Its my boyfriends necklace he aslo gave to me lol.. He gave me it the day that I thought I lost the star ring he gave me.. He also got our names engraved on this with the date he gave it to me lol about 3 weeks later I found my star ring in my jacket pocket mixed with a bunch of change lol..


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 23, 2010)

I always wear my wedding band and diamond stud earrings, always.


----------



## KaraW (Nov 2, 2010)

I wear my wedding ring, and my moms first wedding set that was left to me when she passed! I NEVER take them off, unless Im mixing meatloaf with my hands!


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 7, 2010)

I wear my wedding ring and small diamond stud earrings that were an anniversary gift. I never take off my wedding ring but I do change the earrings depending on occasion and I change necklaces all the time. I wear the jewelry I make with the exception of my wedding ring. My latest obsession is making wire wrapped rings so I wear those also sometimes. I love making the rings more than wearing them.


----------



## thefrymans (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a few neat TAG Heuer watches that I wear on a daily basis - I canÂ´t decide on a particular one but itÂ´s nice to have a choice


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a gorgeous turtle neclace, sterling silver and fossilized ivory. It is gorgeous. I wear it every day.


----------



## katana (Mar 13, 2011)

I used to, but not anymore. Actually it is kinda weird I find some pieces of jewelry I use to wear often now bring me bad luck everytime I wear it.


----------



## Amber204 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a large antique fire agate set in brass, after grandma's style and I usually wear that. I also found an exquisite black and white cameo this year that I love to wear!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## keliyan (Apr 8, 2011)

my small gold earrings. i rarely change them to match my dress bcoz it goes well with every dress i wear.

i've been wearing them since childhood.


----------



## rarity (Apr 18, 2011)

Aside from my wedding set, I wear a T&amp;Co silver mesh ring on my right hand.  Part of it is that I forced it on and can't get it off.


----------

